# Je n'arrive pas à booter sur le DVD iso de Fedora 9



## Kirire (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjours à tous,
Je suis un p'tit nouveau sur votre forum et j'ai besoins de vos aides.
J'ai décidé de renouveler, mon PowerBook PPC G4 à 1,33 GHz avec un ATI 9600 équipé pour l'instant de Mac OS X 10.4.8. Je souhaite totalement largué Mac OS X (j'ai un MacBook Pro à côté qui lui est sous Mac OS X 10.5) pour installer une distrib que j'aime bien, Fedora dans ça version 9, j'ai donc téléchargé l'image .iso pour PowerPC du DVD d'installation. Je l'ai gravé à l'aide de l'utilitaire disque de Mac OS X, jusque-là nickel. J'ai un magnifique DVD nommé Fedora 9 PPC DVD.
Mais le hic viens du fait que je n'arrive pas à booter dessus, j'ai essayé la touche c, la touche option, mais rien y fait. J'ai pas souvent booté sur CD avec Mac OS X donc il se peut que je fasse la procédure de travers. Bref, j'aimerais assez de vos conseilles 

Mon projet est d'utiliser Fedora 9 avec KDE4 et Compiz Fusion.

Merci d'avance


----------



## xavierdedouai (10 Juillet 2008)

Salut à toi Kirire.

J'ai lu ton message, voici donc la solution (enfin je pense) à ton problème . Pour booter sur un DVD (ou un CD) sous Mac OS X, il faut l'avoir gravé avec Utilitaire du disque, ce que tu as fait correctement. Ensuite, il faut insérer ce DVD (en ayant lancé Mac OS X), puis tu redémare, ensuite tu appuies sur la touche C du clavier, et si ça ne veut pas booter, choisis ton support de démmarage en faisant la touche *OPTION* (aussi *ALT*). Normalement, tu devrais pouvoir choisir su quoi booter, chez toi en l'occurence le *DVD de Linux*... 

Mais essayes en premier la touche *C *enfoncée au démmarage, ça devrait booter sur ton *DVD* nomalement (à l'instar du DVD d'installation de Mac OS X ). Sinon, essayes en dernier recours la touche *OPTION* _(ALT)_ .

Si ça ne marche pas, démare sous Mac OS X, vas dans "Préférences Systèmes", puis dans l'icône "Démarrage", et là, tout en ayant insérer ton *DVD de Linux*, sélectionne-le comme volume de démarrage, puis fait rédemarrer. Le Mac devrait alors démarrer sur ce support.
Si ça ne démarrait toujours pas, ça veut dire que le* DVD* a été mal gravé (les informations de démarrage ont été mal inscrites). Mais çela reste extremement rare sous un Mac et Mac OS X .


Bon courage à toi.

*Xavier DELPORTE*


----------



## xavierdedouai (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Alors, est-ce que ça marche le démarrage sur le DVD, et est-ce que tu as pu installer Linux ?

J'attend ta réponse !

Xavier DELPORTE


----------



## Kirire (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, et désolé pour le retard 
Donc oui j'ai résolu le problème, en réalité c'était mon Open Firmware qui était verrouillé, donc c'est good 
Sinon j'ai laissé tombé la distribution Fedora, bien que je l'aime bien elle a l'inconvénient d'être pas top pour le hardware des PowerBook, je me suis donc penché vers OpenSuSE 11 qui prend nettement mieux en compte le hardware de mon PowerBook (plusieurs vitesse pour les ventilos, clavier Apple, capteur de lumière fonctionnel, etc.)


----------

